# Coyote hunting!



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

How well did everyone do on the dog hunt so far this year?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This year as in 2009 I have all of 1, i need to get out more. I have a farmer that has had some of his sheep taken the past couple of nights, they sheep are going to lamb soon and he wants the coyotes taken care of. I've got some traps set but all I've caught are *****. So I need to go and try calling them again. If anybody wants to come with they are more then welcome.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

When and where are you going? I might be interested.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> When and where are you going? I might be interested.


He is probably in Emery County.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes i'm in Emery county and I want to go Tommorrow morning but can go anytime.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Called in 7, got 4 of them, missed 2, and never got a shot at the other one. It was my first year, so i'm thinking that next year will be much better.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JDF_dogkiller said:


> Called in 7, got 4 of them, missed 2, and never got a shot at the other one. It was my first year, so i'm thinking that next year will be much better.


Well you must be doing something right because I have tried several times in the past 18 months and all I can seem to get in are crows and magpies (I did call in a Bobcat but didnt have a tag to pick him up)


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

I went out quite a bit, and had quite a few days where i didn't even see anything. It seemed like the days they were responding, all the dogs in the area were coming in. one day with 3 called in, 2 other days with 2 called in each. multiple days with no luck at all...


----------



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

called in a few and put only 8 or 9 in the dirt very slow season. last year was much better.


----------



## cameron (May 11, 2009)

This is something i would love to get into. I have been trying to talk some friends into going out with me but none can ever make time. I was thinking of going out by saratoga springs. Any tips for new guy?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

cameron said:


> This is something i would love to get into. I have been trying to talk some friends into going out with me but none can ever make time. I was thinking of going out by saratoga springs. Any tips for new guy?


I wouldnt even bother that close to civilization. You'll want to get farther out than Saratoga


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Bax* said:


> cameron said:
> 
> 
> > This is something i would love to get into. I have been trying to talk some friends into going out with me but none can ever make time. I was thinking of going out by saratoga springs. Any tips for new guy?
> ...


I agree with Bax*... There are coyotes pretty much anywhere you can think of... the trick is getting to the ones that haven't been called to and shot at every weekend of their entire life. I would suggest going as far away from civilization as you are willing to go. Good luck fella.


----------



## cameron (May 11, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking, where about do you go?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am not one to give advice about where to go because I made the same mistake when I first started trying to call in coyotes. And I was given the advice that I gave you. Get away from civilization, and you should be able to get one in. 
I personally have not been able to get a coyote to come to a call yet. I did call in a bobcat and a fox, but no coyote :x 


JDF_dogkiller said:


> the trick is getting to the ones that haven't been called to and shot at every weekend of their entire life. I would suggest going as far away from civilization as you are willing to go. Good luck


JDF_dogkiller gave the best advice that I think anyone could give. I just started calling not far from Saratoga and wasted lots of time there. Dont want you to go through the same thing. Try heading toward the Nevada border, that way you get some fresh coyotes. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## cameron (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like i'll have to pack up and take a trip one weekend. Thank you for the excuse to go camping


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

I have called in a few in areas that get hunted quite a bit. both of them were able to circle down wind and smell me before i could get a good shot. One was gone before i could even find him in my scope, and the other one winded me right before i took the shot... then i missed him while he was running away. the ones in "popular coyote hunting areas" seem to be much smarter than the ones you will run into out in B.F.E. I personally prefer the ones that run right in to the call, and then and then after a lip squeek or two, stand still and let me take an easy shot. you will have better luck if you drive a ways.


----------

